

Introducing The Entrepreneurial Hackers Group - spoiledtechie

I am starting a company.  I am 27 and I have no idea what I am doing.<p>Does that sound like you?  Well its happening to me, and I need and want help.  I want to know the right answers to things and I want to know them now instead of later, well because I am in the process of starting my company.<p>So what did I do?  I created a Google group.  https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/the-entrepreneurial-hackers<p>This group has been done plenty of times before, but only in select locations around the globe, that are local to that city.  Here is the solution.  This one will not be local.  It will be world wide.  I am tired of trying to rely on my questions being answered on Hacker News and Pleas for help.  I want real solutions and answers to my problems.<p>I did this because YC does it, so why not?  Did you know YC has a network of people they could ask on their own group and within minutes, have it answered?  I want the same thing.  Im tired of this exclusivity, and I want to fix it now.<p>So here it is.  Go ahead, ask the first question.  Its up to you to see this place grow.  We as entrepreneurial hackers don't have anything yet like this that isn't open to the general public.  So here is my first attempt.<p>My 10 cents.
======
mgallivan
What kind of a question is this?

"I am starting a company, and my lawyer asks how many shares would you like to
start with. He quoted at $100 a share and well, I went searching on Google.
Startup lawyer says we should put it in at 10 million or more shares.

Whats your thoughts?"

~~~
spoiledtechie
The kind you can answer if you have any experience with the situation.

~~~
mgallivan
You want $100 a share at 10 million shares? I don't understand.

------
webbruce
huh?

